# skip - no WPA/RSN proto match

## qemist

My gentoo desktop was formerly able to connect to my AP, now wpa_supplicant always fails with "skip - no WPA/RSN proto match". I don't know what that means.

```
wlan0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlan0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x10ce2c0

wlan0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlan0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x10ce2c0 after 0.000030 second wait

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

wlan0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

Received 716 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

wlan0: BSS: Start scan result update 2

BSS: last_scan_res_used=2/32

wlan0: New scan results available (own=0 ext=0)

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_3655-1\x00

wlan0: Radio work 'scan'@0x10ce2c0 done in 1.777817 seconds

wlan0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlan0: 0: 00:60:64:2a:91:a7 ssid='wireless' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11 level=-87

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0: 1: 00:0f:3d:28:d5:1b ssid='dlink' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1 level=-51

wlan0:    skip - no WPA/RSN proto match

wlan0: No suitable network found

wlan0: Setting scan request: 5.000000 sec
```

My config file has no "proto" spec:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="dlink"

        psk="password"

}

```

Naturally my Win7 laptop has no trouble connecting. I have tried it with two USB modems. One Realtek R8188EU based, the other ath9k_htc. It was working with the Realtek modem. When it stopped working I tried the Atheros based modem, but that did not change the behavior.

----------

## qemist

crap crap crap My dlink somehow switched itself to open mode!

----------

